# 20 Week Blast (Test, Tren, EQ, Var, Mast)



## plazmic (Jul 16, 2013)

*Big thanks to AMA for all my orders and the free Var and Mast, really stand up customer service!

Also big thank you to PSL for the free Tren E and a great contest!*

I'm consolidating my log here, so skip ahead if you've seen my other threads.

The goal here is jaw-dropping recomposition. I want to see an unnatural amount of strength progression at the same time my veins become pluckable like guitar strings. 

I'm currently 6'0" @ 210 lbs and a little over 10% BF, so I won't have any trouble hitting 8% BF by the time I cut the mast. And then I want to hold that BF % and lean bulk with the EQ, Test and Tren doing their part to allow such with calories being only a minor surplus. I know many bulk then finish with a cut, but I'm not interested in anything like nandrolone or dbol. 

Healthwise, I get labs every 4 weeks while on. I am fine @ 12.5mg aromasin ED in almost all cases, though I'll take 25mg ED during weeks 9-16. My prolactin has never gone out of range on Tren with E2 in check, so caber is unlikely to be required.

Hoping that the anavar will help with connective tissue growth while the EQ is building up blood levels. Then the mast will finish right before my wedding -- should be cut as all hell for the island destination. 



WeekTest EEQTren EMast PAnavarTotals150075050035021002500750500350210035007505003002050450075050035021005500750500350210065007505003502100750075050035021008500750500350210097509005003502500107509005004002500117509005002150 127509005002150 137509005002150 147509005002150 157509005002150 167509005002150 1710009001900 1810009001900 1910001000 2010001000  Totals1400015000800025001000


----------



## plazmic (Jul 16, 2013)

*7/10/13:*

*Food:
*
Breakfast was a frozen sausage, egg, cheese biscuit and leftover siracha sloppy joe meat: 
SRIRACHA Sloppy Joes Recipe - YouTube

Ate a Chicken Cheesesteak with an ounce of queso for lunch. Had too much sodium (4.5g total) from demolishing some tortilla scoops and guacamole as snack (couldn?t let it go bad!).

Made Bacon Tuna Melts for dinner which were awesome: 
Bacon TUNA Melts Recipe (Low Carb) - YouTube

Totals:

Protein: 226g
Carbs: 217g (18g fiber, 34g sugar)
Fat: 120g
Cholesterol: 659mg (a bit too high)
Sodium: 4500mg (too high)
Micros: Always adequate
 
*Training:
*
Felt a really spent today for strength, so I hit legs with low weight and low rest (generally 60s or so between all sets).



Speed Superset - Front and High Bar Squat:
Front Squat: 225x5, 225x5, 185x5
High Bar Squat: 225x8 (3 sets)

Glute Ham Raise: 25 lb plate held for 3x8
Leg Extension: 135x15, 145x14, 205x7, 175x8
Glute Kickback: 150x12 (one set, ass lit on fire and I changed my mind)
Seated Calf Raise:  135x8 (5 sets)
Calf Press on leg press: 270x20, 360x15


----------



## plazmic (Jul 16, 2013)

*7/11/13:*

*Food:
*
Breakfast: Morning Star Egg Cheese Sausage biscuit
Lunch: Subway Big Philly
Dinner: Chili Burger from this strange, classy local joint
Snacks: Protein Shake

Totals:

Calories:  3111
Protein: 214g
Carbs: 245 (17g fiber, 53g sugar)
Fat: 136g
Cholesterol: 365mg
Sodium: 5500mg (too high)
 
*Training:
*
Push Day

Incline Dumbbell Bench: 100x8 / 100x7 / 100x6 / 85x7 / 85x6
Barbell Flat Bench: 225x8 / 225x8 / 225x8,
Cable Crossover (Decline Angle): 50x10 / 50x10 / 50x10
Barbell Incline Bench: 135x8 / 185x8 / 195x6 - drop 145x6 - drop 95x6
Standing Military Barbell Press: 135x5 / 135x5/ 135x5
Standing Behind Neck Press: 95x8 / 95x7 / 95 x 6
Lateral Raises: 30x8 / 25x8 / 20x10
Tricep Rope Pulldown: 42.5x8 / 32.5x8 / 27.5x8
1-Arm Reverse Grip Tricep Cable Pull: 27.5x10 / 17.5x10 / 17.5x7
Dips: Bodyweight x 12 / 10


----------



## plazmic (Jul 16, 2013)

*7/12/13:*

*Food:*

Breakfast: Oats, Honey, and Blueberries
Lunch: Chicken & Beef Fajita Tacos
Dinner: Chili Burger
Snacks: Protein Shake

_Totals:_

Calories:  2554
Protein: 190g
Carbs: 208g (30g fiber, 30g sugar)
Fat: 103g
Cholesterol: 325mg
Sodium: 3250mg
 
*Training:*

Pull Day


Meadow?s Rows: 50x8 / 100x10 / 125x8 / 125x8
Wide Grip Pullups: Bodyweight x 8/8/6
Rack Pulls: 405x8 / 405x8 / 405x8
Cable Row: 140x10 / 160x8 / 160x6
Face Pulls: 70x12 / 80x8 / 90x10
DB Curls: 35x10 / 40x7
Spider Curls: 25x8
Front Double Bi Cable Curls: 40x14 / 50x8 / 50x7
Klokov?s Trapis: 95x8 / 145x8 / 145x7
BB Shrugs: 225x10 / 225x10 / 315x10 / 405x10 / 225x8 (3s holds)
 
Here?s a video of "Trapis" if you've never seen it: 
Klokov Dmitry - TRAPI 110x5 - YouTube


----------



## plazmic (Jul 16, 2013)

*7/13/13:*

*Food:*

Breakfast: Egg & Chorizo Tacos, ? banana muffin
Lunch: Chicken Cheesesteak
Dinner: BBQ Chicken Thin Crust Pizza
Snacks: Protein Shake

_Totals:_

Calories:  2935
Protein: 197g
Carbs: 284 (18g fiber, 56g sugar)
Fat: 111g
Cholesterol: 835mg (high)
Sodium: 4297mg (high)
 
*Training:*

Leg Day


High Bar Squat: 135x8 / 315x5 / 315x5 / 315x5
Leg Extension: 175x12 / 175x12 / 145x12
Leg Press: 450x8 / 450x8 / 360x10 (slow without locking out)
BB Hip Thrusts:: 225x8 / 225x8 / 225x8
Single, Isolated Ham Curl: 60x10 / 70x10 / 80x10
Smith Calf Raise: 225x8 /315x8
Seated Calf Raise:  125x8 /85x10 / 85x10
Donkey Raises: 210x10 / 190x18


----------



## plazmic (Jul 16, 2013)

*7/14/13:*

*Food:*

Breakfast: Salmon Egg White Omelot, Pancakes
Lunch: Chiptole Double Chicken Bowl
Dinner: Slice of Chicago Style Pizza
Snacks: Shameful Desserts

_Totals:_
Calories:  3182
Protein: 181g
Carbs: 318g (31g fiber, 68g sugar)
Fat: 130g
Cholesterol: 604mg (high)
Sodium: 5158mg (high)

*Training:*

OFF


----------



## plazmic (Jul 16, 2013)

*7/15/13:*

*Food:*

Breakfast: 1/2 Naval Orange, Cliff Bar, Glazed Donut
Lunch: Chicken Quesadilla, Protein Shake
Dinner: Pineapple Baked Chicken & Rice (Pictured)
Snacks: Glazed Donuts

_Totals:_


Calories:  3031
Protein: 240g
Carbs: 318g (9g fiber, 107g sugar)
Fat: 86g
Cholesterol: 338mg
Sodium: 928mg (No dining out == decent levels...)
 
*Training:*

Push Day



BB Flat Bench: 135x10 / 275x5 / 275x5 / 245x6 / 225x8 / 225x6
Superset:
DB Incline Press: 85x6 / 70x8 / 70x8
DB Incline Flyes: 40x6 / 30x8 / 30x8
Weighted, Wide Grip Dips: 45x7 / 45x6 / 0x8
Superset:
BB Push Press: 135x5 / 135x6
BB Standing Military: 95x8 / 85x12
Lateral Raise: 35x8 / 25x10 / 20x10
Partial Lateral Raises: 60x10 / 50x10 / 40x10
Decline EZ Bar Tricep Extension: 75x12 / 95x8 / 95x8
Tricep Pushdown: 72.5x10 / 72.5x10 / 72.5x8
Rope Pulldown: 27.5x10 / 27.5x10 / 27.5x10


----------



## plazmic (Jul 16, 2013)

Very impressed with AMA's Anavar. The veins pictured on the side of my arm were not even remotely as visible just 2 weeks ago... and I even had trouble getting half-decent lighting for the picture to begin with. The top side of my forearm is even more noticeably vascular but I couldn't get a shot at the right angle... will try to have my girl do take a picture... the veins exposed from the top of my hand are now traceable from hand to elbow, and some even all the way past shoulder... that simply wasn't the case prior to this Anavar 

On the other hand, PSL's Euro-Pharm tren is equally noticeable. I feel fully recovered the next day, and my sleep is once again controlled by the tren monster. Fortunately, I tend to enjoy the tren dreams and don't mind the sweating / light sleep.

Looking forward to the next few weeks as blood levels start to peak and all my muscle cells are just flooded with muscle building gene expression.


----------



## plazmic (Jul 16, 2013)

*7/16/13:*

*Food:*

Breakfast: Turkey Sausage Breakfast Bowl (Jimmy Dean Delight)
Lunch: Chicken Fajita Taco, Barbacoa Taco
Dinner: Terlingua Burger & 2 Live Oak Hefeweizens
Snacks: Peach Cobbler Protein Shake (See below)

Peach Cobbler PROTEIN Shake Recipe (High Fiber) - YouTube

Despite the two beers, macros were OK.

_Totals:_
Calories:  3002
Protein: 251g
Carbs: 200g (32g fiber, 54g sugar)
Fat: 94g
Cholesterol: 275mg
Sodium: 3461mg

*Training:*

Push Day ? Intense back pump cut my deadlifts ramp up short, so I backed off and did speed reps.


BB Deadlift: 135x6 / 225x3 / 315x3 / 405x3 / 315x6 (speed) / 225x8 (speed)
Klokov?s Trapis: 135x8 / 135x8 / 155x6 / 135x6
Wide Pullups: Bodyweight x 8/8/6
Supported Row: 90x8 / 90x8 / 90x8
Standing Reverse Cable Fly: 20x15 / 20x12 / 15x12
DB Hammer Curl X-Body: 30x10 / 30x10 / 30x10
DB Concentration Curls: 25x10 / 25x8 / 25x9
Reverse Upright Row: 90x8 / 90x10 / 140x8
Smith Shrug Behind Back: 140x8 / 140x10 / 140x10


----------



## plazmic (Jul 18, 2013)

*7/17/13:*

*Food:*

Breakfast: Mini Bagels w/ whipped cream cheese and smoked salmon
Lunch: Turkey Avocado Sandwich
Dinner: Siracha Turkey Burgers
Sriracha Ranch TURKEY Burgers Recipe - YouTube

Snacks: Protein Shake, chips & queso

_Totals:_

Calories:  3381
Protein: 220g
Carbs: 282g (21g fiber, 50g sugar)
Fat: 153g
Cholesterol: 523mg
Sodium: 6091mg
*Training:*

Leg Day


Front Squats: 185x6 / 205x6 / 225x5 / 205x5 / 185x5
Jefferson Squats: 75x8 / 95x8 / 115x8
Leg Extensions: 190x12 / 190x12 / 175x10
Cable Stiff Leg Deadlift: 200x8 / 200x8 / 200x8
Leg Press (3s descent, no lockout): 270x15 / 360x10 / 360x11


----------



## plazmic (Jul 18, 2013)

*7/18/13:*

*Food:*

Breakfast: Turkey Sausage, Egg, Potato, Cheese Bowl
Lunch: Chicken Quesadilla
Dinner:  Steak Fajitas, Margaritas
Snacks: Baked Chicken Breast

_Totals:_

Calories:  3228
Protein: 243g
Carbs:  175g
Fat:  79g
Cholesterol:  176mg
Sodium:  4198mg
 
*Training:*

Push Day


DB Incline Bench: 40x8 / 100x9 / 100x7 / 85x8 / 85x6
BB Flat Bench: 225x8 / 225x7 / 185x8 / 185x8
Cable Crossover (Decline Angle): 60x8 / 40x12 / 40x12
Plate Loaded Decline Press: 140x8 / 160x7 / 180x5
DB Lateral Raise: 40x8 / 35x8 / 30x8 /
Partial ROM Lateral Raise Dropset ? 60x8-50x8?40x8?30x8?20x8
BB Tricep Extension (flat, 3 head rom): 75x10 / 95x8 / 75x10 / 75x8
Superset:
Reverse Single Tricep Pulldown: 22.5x6 / 17.5x6
Rope Pulldown: 32.5x7 / 32.5x6

Cable Crunch Standing: 60x20 / 60x20 / 60x12


----------



## plazmic (Jul 19, 2013)

*7/19/13:*

*Food:*

Breakfast: Smoked Salmon & Thin Bagel
Lunch: Spicy Tuna Roll
Dinner: Thin Crust BBQ Chicken Pizza
Snacks: Turkey Avocado Sandwich & Protein Shake

_Totals:_

Calories:  3234
Protein: 226g
Carbs:  361g
Fat:  95g
Cholesterol:  354mg
Sodium:  5070mg
 
*Training:*

Pull Day


Yates Rows: 135x12 / 225x10 / 245x10 / 265x7 / 225x12
DB Pullover: 100x10 / 100x10 / 100x8
Assisted Pullups: 0x8 / -26x12 /-26x9
Rack Pulls: 405x8 / 405x7 / 405x9
 

DB Biceps Curl: 40x10 / 35x8 / 30x8
Double Front Bicep Curls: 50x8 / 40x10 / 40x10
 

Klokov Trapis: 135x8 / 135x8 / 135x8
DB Shrugs (3s holds): 110x8 / 100x8 / 85x20 (leaning forward)


----------



## plazmic (Jul 21, 2013)

*7/20/13:*

I've been getting pretty bad lower back pumps. They only have a minor impact on workouts, but the stupid low angled seats in my camaro make it pretty uncomfortable to drive home (even getting in that car is a post-leg-day challenge  ... can't seem to stretch it out. I'm used to minor back pumps with tren whenever I do endurance activities like cardio, so I'm guessing this has something to do with potassium and anavar. Any suggestions?

*Food:*

Breakfast: Smoked Salmon & Thin Bagel
Lunch: Chicken & Beef Fajita Tacos
Dinner: Chicken Kebap, Hefeweizen
Snacks: Protein Shake, Colbert Ice Cream

_Totals:_
Calories:  3306
Protein: 235g
Carbs:  308g
Fat:  103g
Cholesterol:  443mg
Sodium:  5328mg

*Training:*

Leg Day

High Bar Squat: 135x8 / 225x8 / 315x5 / 315x4 / 225x5
Lying Leg Curl: 130x10 / 150x8 / 150x8
Leg Press (3s eccentric, no lockout): 270x14 / 270x14 / 270x14
Cable SLDL: 200x10 / 200x10 / 200x8
Donkey Calf Raise: 230x15 / 190x18 / 150x20 / 110x20


----------



## plazmic (Jul 22, 2013)

*7/22/13:*

*Food:*

Breakfast: Scrambled Eggs, Bagel & PB
Lunch: Chicken Quesadilla & Protein Shake
Dinner: Subway Double Chicken Teryaki
Snacks:

_Totals:_

Calories:  2983
Protein: 229g
Carbs:  305g
Fat:  92g
Cholesterol:  760mg
Sodium:  4156mg


*Training:*

Push Day


BB Flat Bench: 135x12 / 275x7 / 275x5 / 225x8 / Dropset 255x6, 185x6, 115x6, 45x8
DB Incline Flye: 50x10 / 50x8 / 50x8
1-Arm, Decline Bench Machine: 60x10 / 50x12 / 40x15
 

DB Seated Military: 45x12 / 55x8 / 65x7
DB Lateral Raises: 45x8 / 35x12 / 25x12
Partial Lateral Drop Set: 60x10, 50x8, 40x8 , 30x8, 20x8
 

Dips: 50x8 / 50x8 / 0x10
Tricep Rope Pulldown: 42.5x8 / 37.5x9 / 32.5x10 / 27.5x10

I'm just waiting for a replacement USB cable for my stupid camera to get my starting pics up. I also tried to take some with my phone and managed to only get one that's not too blurry attached below... retracted shoulder blades, otherwise relaxed. I'll get up the full poses soon.


----------



## plazmic (Jul 24, 2013)

*7/23/13:*

*Food:*

Breakfast: Mini Bagel & PB
Lunch: Turkey Bacon Sandwich & Brocolli Cheddar Soup
Dinner: Outback Grilled Chicken, Potato Soup, Steamed Broccoli
Snacks: Protein Shake

_Totals:_

Calories:  3189
Protein: 235g
Carbs:  329g
Fat:  106g
Cholesterol:  444mg
Sodium:  8271mg
 
*Training:*

Pull Day


Yates Rows: 135x12 / 225x12 / 225x10 / 225x10
Wide Lat Pulldown: 120x8 / 140x8 / 160x7
Standing Pullover: 50x8 / 60x8 / 70x7
Seated Cable Row: 140x10 / 150x10 / 160x8
Face Pulls: 47.5x8 / 52.5x8 / 57.5x8
 

Snatch Grip High Pull: 135x10 / 155x10 / 155x8 / 135x10
BB Shrugs: 315x10 / 315x10 / 225x15 / 225x10
 

Superset:
DB Preacher Curls: 20x8 / 20x8 full + 8 half reps / 20x8+8
Overhand BB Curls: 25x8 / 25x8 / 25x8

Seated Incline DB Curls: 25x8 / 20x8 / 20x10
Standing DB Curl Dropset: 60x5 - 50x5 - 40x6 - 25x8


----------



## plazmic (Jul 24, 2013)

*7/24/13:*

*Food:*

Breakfast: Fasted
Lunch: Subway Steak & Provolone Footlong, Cookie
Dinner: Chicken & Beef Fajita Tacos
Snacks: 10 oz steak, sweet potato with brown sugar, protein shake

_Totals:_

Calories:  2983
Protein: 257g
Carbs:  238g
Fat:  109g
Cholesterol: 520mg
Sodium:  4800mg
 
*Training:*

Leg Day


ATG High Bar Squats: 135x5 / 225x5 / 315x6 / 315x3 / 225x8 / 225x8
Single Leg Standing Hamstring Curl: 60x12 / 70x12 / 80x12
Leg Press: 450x8 / 540x8 / 630x8 / 540x8 drop 360x8 drop 180x15
Seated Calf Raise: 90x15 / 90x15 / 75x15 / 75x15 / 50x15 / 25x15


----------



## plazmic (Jul 27, 2013)

*7/25/13:*

*Food:*

Breakfast: Egg & Cheese biscuit, Chocolate Muffin
Lunch:  Chicken Chili
Dinner: BBQ Chicken Pizza
Snacks: Protein Shake

_Totals:_

Calories:  2861
Protein: 205g
Carbs:  310g
Fat:  88g
Cholesterol: 486mg
Sodium: 5784mg
 
*Training:*

Push Day


Incline DB Bench: 40x10 / 100x8 / 100x8 / 100x6 / 100x6
Flat BB Bench: 225x8 / 225x8 / 225x8 / 225x5
Cable Crossover (High): 60x10 / 50x12 / 40x15 / 30x18
 

DB Lateral Raise: 35x10 / 35x10 / 35x8
Machine Lateral Raise (8 slow eccentric with spot pushing down, 8 normal): 90x16 / 70x16 / 70x16
 

Reverse Grip Bench: 185x5 / 135x10 / 135x10
Weighted Dips:  50x10 / 50x8 / 50x7
Rope Pulldown: 27.5x12 / 32.5x10 / 37.5x10 / 42.5x7
Vbar Pushdown: 97.5x5 / 97.5x5 / 97.5x5


----------



## plazmic (Jul 27, 2013)

*7/26/13:*

*Food:*

Breakfast: Mini Bagel, Cream Cheese, Smoked Salmon
Lunch:  Chicken Cheesesteak, Chips & Salsa
Dinner: Bison Bacon Cheeseburger Burger, Live Oak Hefeweizen
Snacks: Protein Shake, Colbert Ice cream

_Totals:_

Calories:  3324
Protein: 229g
Carbs: 228g
Fat:  133g
Cholesterol: 315mg
Sodium: 3213mg
 
*Training:*

Pull Day


Yates Rows: 135x15 / 225x12 / 225x12 / 225x12 / 185x12 / 135x12
Seated, Alternating Row: 135x10 / 135x11 / 160x8 / 115x12 / 90x12
DB Pullover: 100x10 / 100x10 / 80x12 / 80x10
 

Snatch Grip High Pulls: 135x10 / 135x10 / 225x5 / 135x10 / 135x10 / 135x10
 

BB Curl: 90x8 / 90x8 / 60x12 / 60x10
Chinups: 0x6 / 0x5 / -45x8
Reverse Pec Deck: 110x10 / 110x10 / 110x12


----------



## plazmic (Jul 29, 2013)

*7/27/13:
**
Food:
*_Totals:_
Calories:  3477
Protein: 189g
Carbs: 281g
Fat:  115g
Cholesterol: 397mg
Sodium: 6040mg*

Training:
*Off*

7/28/13:*

*Food:*

Breakfast: Egg, Ham, and Cheese Corn Gordita
Lunch:  Chicken Quesadilla, Pollo Guisado Taco
Dinner: Fajita Chicken & Onions, Chips & Salsa
Snacks: Protein Shake

_Totals:_
Calories:  2962
Protein: 259g
Carbs: 214g
Fat:  96g
Cholesterol: 555mg
Sodium: 3292mg

*Training:*

Leg Day ? Changed it up, intended to superset the ham curls with lunges, lunged once and couldn?t get up. LOL


Leg Extension R&P Drop Set:
100 Reps Full ROM: 100x25,10,10,5 / 70x10,10,10,10,10
60 Reps Partials: 130x25 / 205x15,10,10

 

Leg Press & Squat Machine Superset:
A. Leg Press (Narrow Low Stance, 5s R&P): 270x54 reps (12,12,10,8,6,4,2)
B. Squat Machine: 80x20
C. Leg Press (Wide High Stance, 5s R&P): 270x54
D. Squat Machine: 80x20





Upright Ham Curls: 80x12 / 60x15 / 50x15




Leg Extension R&P Full ROM: 70x30
Leg Extension Partials: 205x30




Strait Leg Calf Press: 150x20 / 150x20 / 110x20 / 110x20


----------



## Stfuandlift (Jul 29, 2013)

Lookin good bro. Love fallowing logs.


----------



## plazmic (Jul 31, 2013)

*7/29/13:*

*Food:*

Breakfast: Egg, Cheese, Sausage Biscuit and Protein Shake
Lunch:  Shrimp, Chicken, Beef Tacos
Dinner: Grilled Chicken California Pizza
Snacks: ? Pulled pork sandwich, 6 oz beef chili, protein shake, ice cream

_Totals:_
Calories:  3091
Protein: 237g
Carbs: 296g
Fat:  104g
Cholesterol: 513mg
Sodium: 5016mg

*Training:*

Push Day

BB Flat Bench: 135x15 / 225x10 / 225x10 / 225x7 / 225x6 / 185x10
Weighted Wide Dips: 45x8 / 45x7 / 30x8 / 30x6 / 0x8
DB Flye (slight decline): 45x8 / 40x8 / 40x8 / 30x8 / 30x8

DB Lateral Raise: 40x8 / 40x8 / 35x8 / 35x8 / 30x10
Shoulder Press Machine: 200x10 / 200x8 / 160x10 /  160x8

BB Tricep Extension: 85x10 / 85x10 / 85x10
VBar Tricep Pushdown: 97.5x7 / 82.5x10 / 82.5x9
Cable Tricep Kickback: 12.5x7 / 12.5x8 / 12.5x8




*7/30/13:*

*Food:*

Breakfast: Chic Fil A Bfast Bagel
Lunch:  Chicken Cheesesteak & Chips
Dinner: Half Grilled buffalo chick sandwich, Half cheeseburger, fries, milkshake
Snacks: Beef Chili, Protein Shake

_Totals:_
Calories:  3516
Protein: 243g
Carbs: 333g
Fat:  139g
Cholesterol: 503g
Sodium: 4807mg

*Training:*

Pull Day

DB One Arm Rows: 110x8 / 110x8 / 110x8 / 110x8
Weighted Wide Pullup: 35x8 / 35x6 / 0x8
Chest Supported Row: 90x8 / 115x8 / 90x8
BB Deadlift: 135x3 / 225x1 /315x1 / 405x1 / 315x5 / 315x5 / 315x5 / 225x6

Snatch Grip High Pull: 135x10 / 135x8 / 135x8

DB Bicep Curl: 40x8 / 40x8 / 40x8
DB Hammer Cross Body Curl: 30x8 / 30x8 / 30x8

Reeve?s Deadlifts: 215x8 / 215x8 / 215x8
Cable Face Pull: 77.5x8 / 67.5x8 / 67.5x8

Rear Fly on Pec Dec: 115x12 / 115x12 / 115x10


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 31, 2013)

well prepared log...  I dont care what anyone saids glazed donuts are good for you


----------



## plazmic (Jul 31, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> well prepared log...  I dont care what anyone saids glazed donuts are good for you



I seriously never acknowledged that they were fried dough until a few months ago, somehow convinced myself that they are baked, sweet carbs. What the brain will do to protect its guilty pleasures...


----------



## plazmic (Aug 1, 2013)

*7/31/13:*

*Food:*

Breakfast: Morning Star Bfast Biscuit, Mini bagel w/ PB
Lunch: Chicken Quesadilla
Dinner: Chicken Kebap, Hefeweizen
Snacks:  Oats & Blueberries & Honey, Protein Shake, Colbert Ice Cream

_Totals:_

Calories:  3164
Protein: 234g
Carbs: 308g
Fat:  76g
Cholesterol: 351mg
Sodium: 3410mg
 
*Training:*

Leg Day


Lying Leg Curl: 130x12 / 150x10 / 170x8
Jefferson Squats: 95x10 / 145x8 / 145x8
Superset:
Rear foot elevated split squats: 25x20 / 25x12 / 25x12
Single Leg Ham Curl: 60x15 / 60x12 / 60x12

Leg Extensions: 145x12 / 145x12 / 145x12


----------



## Sherk (Aug 1, 2013)

Looks like the cycle is going great. Might want to watch your sodium and cholesterol. But good looking log so far. And just an FYI, donuts are made from sweet potatoes and the glaze is melted protein powder lol.


----------



## plazmic (Aug 1, 2013)

Sherk said:


> Looks like the cycle is going great. Might want to watch your sodium and cholesterol. But good looking log so far. And just an FYI, donuts are made from sweet potatoes and the glaze is melted protein powder lol.



You're definitely right about sodium and cholesterol. Lipids are already strained from the anavar and tren, though I've been eating dirtier as a reward before starting a transformation contest. Diet and training will be coached and drastically different starting I'm a few days. 

I'm now tempted to try convert my favorite sweet potato muffin recipe into a glazed protein baked sweet potato donut. Thanks for inspiring


----------



## plazmic (Aug 1, 2013)

*8/1/13:*

*Food:*

Breakfast: Morning Star Egg, Cheese, Sausage Biscuit, Cliff Bar
Lunch: Subway Philly Cheesesteak
Dinner: Mango Coconut Mahi, Rice, Broccoli (Omnomnomnom so good)
Snacks:  Protein Shake

_Totals:_

Calories:  2980
Protein: 241g
Carbs: 292g
Fat: 88g
Cholesterol: 570mg
Sodium: 5180mg
 
*Training:*

Push Day - Today wasn't very taxing, my headphones broke while walking in the gym so I was lifting to Miley Cyrus and shit on gym speakers... I basically chased some pumps and got out of dodge... I expect I'll be rested enough to blast chest next Monday.


DB Incline Bench: 55x10 / 100x8 / 100x8 / 100x5
Cable Crossover: 60x10 / 50x10 / 40x10
BB Incline Bench: 135x10 / 185x8 / 195x8 drop 145x7 drop 95x8
 

BB Seated Military: 135x8 / 135x6 / 115x8
Cable Lateral Raise: 17.5x10 / 17.5x10 / 12.5x10
 

Rope Pulldown: 47.5x10 / 37.5x10 / 37.5x14
Dips: 50x4 drop 0x4 / 0x10 / 0x8


----------



## plazmic (Aug 5, 2013)

*8/2/13:*

*Food:*

Breakfast: Mini Bagel, Chive Cream Cheese, Smoked Salmon
Lunch: Boston Market Turkey, Mac n' Cheese
Dinner: Chicken Burrito
Snacks:  Protein Shake

_Totals:_

Calories:  3440
Protein: 222g
Carbs: 320g
Fat: 136g
Cholesterol: 665mg
Sodium: 8990mg
 
*Training:*

Pull Day


Yates Rows: 135x12 / 225x12 / 295x8 / 225x10
DB Pullover: 100x10 / 100x10 / 100x10
Wide Pullup: 10/8/8
Rack Pulls: 405x8 / 405x8 / 405x8
 

DB Curl: 40x8 / 40x8 / 30x8
Front Double Bicep Curl: 30x8 / 25x8 / 25x8
 

Face Pulls: 65x8 / 65x8 / 65x8
 

DB Shrugs: 110x8 (3s hold) / 110x20 / 110x20


----------



## plazmic (Aug 5, 2013)

*8/3/13:*

*Food:*

Breakfast:
Lunch: Subway Double Meat Chicken Sweet Onion Footlong
Dinner: California BBQ Grilled Chicken Pizza
Snacks:  Chicken Quesadilla, Protein Shake, Subway Cookie

_Totals:_

Calories:  3243
Protein: 242g
Carbs: 349g
Fat: 94g
Cholesterol: 275mg
Sodium: 5259mg
 
*Training:*

Legs Day


High Bar Squat: W / 315x8 / 315x5 / 315x4
Leg Press (slow no lockout): 360x16 (wide) / 315x16 (wide) / 315x16 (close) / 270x16 (fast)
Glute-Ham-Raise: 45x8 / 25x8 / 0x8
Seated Calf Raise: 90x12 / 90x12 / 90x12 (30s rests)
Hack Squat: 200x8 / 200x8 / 200x8
Seated Leg Curl: 130x10 / 150x8 / 150x8
Strait Leg Calf Press: 210x12 / 210x12 / 210x12


----------



## plazmic (Aug 5, 2013)

*8/4/13:*

*Food:*

Breakfast: Turkey Sausage Croissant
Lunch: BBQ Smoked Turkey, Lean Brisket, Spicy Beans
Dinner: Italian Sausage w/ Noodle
Snacks: 

_Totals:_

Calories:  3050
Protein: 153g
Carbs: 398g
Fat: 94g
Cholesterol: 275mg
Sodium: 5259mg
 

*Training: Off
*


----------



## plazmic (Aug 7, 2013)

*8/5/13:*

*Food:*

Breakfast: Turkey Sausage Croissant
Lunch: Barbacoa Tacos
Dinner: Chicken Parm
Snacks:  Protein Shake

_Totals:_

Calories:  3048
Protein: 223g
Carbs: 264g
Fat: 120g
Cholesterol: 368mg
Sodium: 7442mg
 
*Training:*

Chest Day - Time was limited. I weighed in for a transformation contest and the employee tried claiming I?m at 7.2% with those stupid impedance machines. The contest is based on composition change so I was furious at that bullshit. Tested after the workout at 5.9%... sounds legit 



DB Incline Bench: 100x8 / 100x8 / 85x7 / 70x8
BB Flat Bench: 225x5 / 185x10 / 185x8 / 185x7
Cable Crossover: 50x8 / 40x10 / 40x10 / 30x15
Hex Press: 80x10 / 80x10 / 80x10 / 80x10


----------



## plazmic (Aug 7, 2013)

*8/6/13:*

*Food:*

Breakfast: Smoked Turkey, Pinto Beans
Lunch: Chicken Quesadilla, Protein Shake
Dinner: Rotisserie Chicken, Pinto Beans
Snacks: Colbert Ice Cream, Honey Nut Cheerios

_Totals:_

Calories:  3024
Protein: 268g
Carbs: 305g
Fat: 81g
Cholesterol: 88mg
Sodium: 1137mg
 
*Training:*

Arms & Abs


Reverse Grip BB Curl (10s rests): 55x10 / 55x10 / 40x10 / 40x10 / 40x10
Rope Pushdown (10s rests): 37.5x10 / 37.5x10 / 32.5x10 / 32.5x10 / 22.5x10
 
Superset:

Preacher Machine: 90x12 / 90x12 / 70x12 / 60x12
Dip Machine: 210x8 / 210x8 / 210x8 / 225x6 3s eccentric drop 160x6 drop 110x6
 
Superset:

L-Extensions: 20x15 / 15x15 / 15x15 / 15x15
Incline DB Curl: 25x8 / 25x8 / 20x8
 
Superset:

BB Curl 3s eccentric: 50x8 / 50x8
Close Grip BB Bench: 135x8 / 135x8 / 115x8 / 115x8
 

Weighted Decline Crunch (8 situps, 8 twists): 25x16 / 25x16 / 25x16
Woodchoppers: 32.5x20 / 42.5x20 / 52.5x20
Weighted Side Bend (on hyper extension bench): 35x18 / 35x24 / 35x24


----------



## plazmic (Aug 8, 2013)

*8/7/13:*

*Food:*

Breakfast: Rolled Oats, Honey, Strawberry, Blueberry
Lunch: Chipotle Double Chicken Bowl
Dinner: Beef Barbacoa Tacos, Shrimp Taco
Snacks: Protein Shake, Glazed Donut (the sweet potato and protein kind)

_Totals:_

Calories:  3094
Protein: 234g
Carbs: 271g
Fat: 122g
Cholesterol: 606mg
Sodium: 4186mg
 
*Training:*

Back ? Felt really good to put this amount of volume in a single back session. Its been a while since I?ve done anything other than lighter intensity pull programming (albeit with higher frequency). Chased dem pumps all over the gym.


Yates Rows: 135x10 / 225x8 / 315x6 / 275x8 / 225x8 / 185x8
Plate Loaded Lat Pulldown: 180x10 / 270x8 / 270x8 / 180x8
DB Pullover: 100x10 / 90x10 / 80x10 / 70x10
Plate Loaded 1-Arm Row: 90x10 / 115x10 / 115x10
Rack Pulls: 225x10 / 315x8 / 225x12
BB Good Morning: 135x10 / 155x10 / 175x10


----------



## plazmic (Aug 8, 2013)

*8/8/13:*

*Food:*

Breakfast: Sausage, Egg, Cheese Biscuit, Glazed Donut
Lunch: Subway Double Meat Chicken Teryaki Footlong, Chocolate Chip Cookie
Dinner: Sriracha Chicken Chili, Cottage Cheese
Snacks: Glazed Donut

_Totals:_

Calories:  3025
Protein: 224g
Carbs: 349g
Fat: 82g
Cholesterol: 408mg
Sodium: 6560mg
 
*Training:*

Deltoids, Traps, Abs:

Shoulder workouts are what pushed me to a higher frequency program in the past? it seems that no matter how intense I hit them, even though they burn like a mother-fucker during my session, I don?t feel fatigued within an hour of leaving the gym. I guess as long as the gains keep coming, I shouldn?t complain about that? but it makes me question my routines. I maintain excellent form, and rest periods on ALL sets below was 60 seconds, completing 26 sets for shoulders, 15 for traps, and some abs took some willpower.


Standing BB Military Press: 135x12 / 135x8 / 115x10 / 95x12
Cable Lateral Raise: 12.5x10 / 12.5x10 / 12.5x10 / 12.5x10
Bent Over DB Lateral: 10x15 / 10x15 / 10x15
Cambered BB Front Raise: 35x12 / 35x12 / 35x12 / 35x12
Standing, High Cable Row: 50x12 / 50x12 / 50x12 / 50x12
Machine Shoulder Press: 100x10 / 100x10 / 100x10 / 80x10 / 80x10 / 60x10 / 60x10
 

BB Shrug: 315x20 / 315x20 / 225x20 / 225x20 / 225x20
Snatch Grip High Pull: 135x10 / 135x8 / 135x8 / 135x8 / 135x8
Reverse Upright Row: 90x10 / 140x10 / 140x10 / 90x10 / 90x10
 

Serratus Incline Press: 135x10 / 135x10 / 135x10 (15s rests)
Standing Cable Crunch: 60x15 / 60x15 / 60x15


----------



## Sherk (Aug 8, 2013)

Keep it up bro. Looking good.


----------



## plazmic (Aug 9, 2013)

*8/9/13:*

*Food:*

Breakfast: Scrambled Eggs & Bacon
Lunch: Roast Beef Sandwhich
Dinner: Sriracha Chicken Chili
Snacks: Protein Shake, Glazed Donut, Cliff Bar, 6? Buffalo Chicken Sub

_Totals:_

Calories:  3537
Protein: 276g
Carbs: 345g
Fat: 112g
Cholesterol: 1523mg
Sodium: 5323mg
 
*Training:*

Legs: Most sets had only 40 seconds rest between them. I was gassing out during lunges so I took about twice as long to rest during those 4 sets. Calves were 10 seconds of resting, with the first few ?rest? periods being body weight calf press from flat floor footing. During the calf pressed, I really focused on keeping my ankles moving in towards each other to place the load over my big toe... calves were bunched up like fists. I?m not used to the short rest periods! My legs have never felt this fatigued during a blast. 


Leg Extension: 205x10 / 205x8 / 205x8 / 175x8 drop 145x3 drop 115x3 drop 70x3
Hack Squat: 200x8 / 200x8 / 160x8 / 160x8 drop 120x5 drop 80x5 drop 40x5
DB Lunge: 60x20 / 40x20 / 30x20 / 20x20
Leg Press: 270x20 / 225x20 / 180x20 / 180x20
 

Ham Curls (8 hip extended, 8 with flexion, per leg): 50x16 / 50x16 / 40x16 / 30x16
Cable Stiff Leg Deadlift: 120x8 / 140x8 / 140x8 / 120x8
 

Standing Calf Press (10 sets with 10s rests): 270x10 / 270x10 / 270x10 / 180x10 / 180x10 / 180x10 / 90x10 / 90x10 / 90x10 / 90x10


----------



## plazmic (Aug 11, 2013)

*8/10/13:*

*Food:*

Breakfast: Egg, Sausage, Cheese Biscuit, Wheat Bagel with Cream Cheese & Salmon
Lunch: Grilled Chicken Buffalo Sandwich, Fries, Cookie
Dinner: Sriracha Chicken Chili
Snacks: Protein Shake,  Crispex & Cheerios

_Totals:_

Calories:  3517
Protein: 242g
Carbs: 390g
Fat: 112g
Cholesterol: 538mg
Sodium: 8449mg
 
*Training:*

Chest & Abs:


BB Incline Bench: 135x10 / 225x8 / 225x7 / 205x7 / 195x6 drop 145x6 drop 95x6 drop 45x10
DB Decline Fly: 50x8 / 50x8 / 40x8 / 40x8 drop 22.5x10 drop 12.5x10
DB Flat Bench: 100x4 / 80x6 / 70x87 / 60x10
Cable Fly Incline:  45x10 / 45x10 / 40x10 / 35x12
Wide Dips: 25x9 / 25x6 / 0x7 / 0x6
 

Cable Woodchopper: 42.5x20 / 47.5x16 / 32.5x20
Hanging Crunch:  12 / 12 / 12
BB Side Bend: 45x10 / 45x10 / 45x10


----------



## plazmic (Aug 12, 2013)

8/11/13:

*Food:*

Breakfast: Rolled Oats, Honey, Blueberries, Banana, Morning Star Egg Biscuit
Lunch: Angus Burger with Chili
Dinner: Coconut Mango Wild Caught Mahi & White Rice
Snacks: Protein Shake, Colbert Ice Cream

_Totals:_
Calories: 2941
Protein: 213g
Carbs: 284g
Fat: 87g
Cholesterol: 445mg
Sodium: 4800mg

*
Training:*

OFF

*
Thoughts:*
I really wanted to lift today, but after 6 on, I figured a day of rest would be appropriate.

I?m pretty sure I would move mountains to fit Stephen Colbert Ice Cream into my daily macros. Americone Dream for life.

I've also come to the realization I can only enjoy frozen fish if I flash cook that shit on high with coconut oil... this batch was cooked slower and tasted way too fishy... never again.


----------



## plazmic (Aug 12, 2013)

*8/12/13:*

*Food:*

Breakfast: Cottage Cheese
Lunch: Chicken Quesadilla
Dinner: Jimmy John's Gargantuan
Snacks: Protein Shake, Crispex & Cheerios, Colbert Ice Cream

_Totals:_
Calories: 3240
Protein: 313g
Carbs: 197g
Fat: 112g
Cholesterol: 409mg
Sodium: 4830mg


*Training:*

Arms:



BB Curl (5 Reverse Grip - 5 Underhand ? drop for 5 more): 65-65-65 / 85-85-45 / 85-65-45
BB Curl (Underhand from waist, Bring Elbows up, bar to head): 45x8 / 45x8 / 45x8
Superset:
Cable Incline Bicep Curl: 45x8 / 55x8 /65x8
Cable Tricep Pulldown (crossed cables no handle): 45x14 / 55x8 / 45x8

Banded Close Grip Bench: 185x7 / 185x8 / 185x7
EZ Bar Cable Bicep Concentration Curl: 42.5x10 / 47.5x10 / 37x5x10
Overhead Tricep Extension (using 2 ropes): 37.5x15 + 6s hold / 52.5x8 + 6 partials + 8s hold / 42.5x8 + 8 partials + 8s hold
Superset:
EZ Bar Skullcrusher (+ cable attached): 82.5x8 / 92.5x8 / 117.5x7
Lying Vbar Pushdown: 42.5x10 / 52.5x10 / 62.5x10

EZ Bar Standing Preacher (8 rep and a halfs then amrap bottom partials): 45x8+8 / 45x8+5 / 35x8+8


*Thoughts:*

I don't think I've ever eaten over 300g of protein in a day in my life. While my coaches are still writing my programming and nutrition, I expect carb cycling and high protein days will be more common soon.


Also, don't you fucking hate it when your arms get too pumped to reach your shoulder girdle... its like my brain decides to start immediately trolling me with an itchy neck and shoulder when it knows my arms are pumped.

I must look like some spastic zombie on PCP trying to itch my shoulders and upper back it in the gym.

Full disclosure: my macros include my planned snacks tonight. I may or may not be sneaking a cupcake in there. But who gives a fuck, I haven?t seemed to be able to put on a pound that isn?t shit out within 24 hours with much higher intake than I'm accustomed too... I think my long cut had my metabolism drastically reduced or something...


----------



## plazmic (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm about to post this in the labs subforum, but I'm also putting my first cycle bloods here.


Couple takeaways:


AMA's test is quite literally perfectly dosed (as if that's not axiom already)
Anavar at 40mg ED did not push my liver values out of normal range.
The EQ and Tren are not faked with more test... though my tren sleep proved that to myself already.

Also, I am taking 12.5mg Aromasin ED from AMA. I have used this same batch before with fantastic results.


*LabCorp's Roche ECLIA assay for estradiol is invalid in the presence of any trenbolone ester. My E2 readings are NOT accurate.*


I don't know why exactly, but a quick google search will show many guys on tren only, or tren + TRT dose test with E2 impossibly high. Plus, I know the Aromasin is good shit from my last run with it and bloods taken then (100mg test prop ED + 12.5mg exact same aromasin had my E2 in the mid 60's.


You'll notice the date is from 8/3... I refrained from posting until I found out WTF was up with my E2... it was especially confusing because I have had readings like this before on tren, yet never had estrogen related issues.


----------



## plazmic (Aug 12, 2013)

Here are some progress pictures. I did take a full range of poses pre cycle with proper lighting. I'm holding back sharing them for side by sides with the final shots the day this blast concludes.





Week 1, 4 and 6 shots below:


----------



## sneedham (Aug 13, 2013)

Great progress... I have ordered from AMA as well and they are good to go...

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 4


----------



## plazmic (Aug 13, 2013)

*8/13/13:*

*Food:*

Breakfast: Jimmy Dean Turkey Sausage Croissant
Lunch:  Chicken Cheesesteak, Chips & Salsa
Dinner: Seared Jumbo Scallops, Steamed Broccoli, Lobster Chowder
Snacks: Protein Shake, PB Chocolate Protein Cookie

_Totals:_

Calories:  3010
Protein: 265g
Carbs: 235g
Fat: 118g
Cholesterol: 452mg
Sodium: 4627mg
 
*Training:*

Back:

BB Deadlift: 135x8 / 225x5 / 405x7 / 405x5 / 315x8 / 315x8
T-Bar Row: 125x8 / 125x8 / 100x8 / 100x8
Underhand Lat Pulldown: 140x8 / 140x8 / 140x7 / 120x8
Cable Row Wide, Low to Chest: 80x8 / 80x8 / 80x8 / 80x8
DB Pullover: 80x10 / 80x10 / 80x8 / 80x8
Lat Pulldown Wide Behind the Neck: 80x8 / 80x8 / 80x8 / 80x8
Seated BB Good Morning: 135x10 / 135x10 / 135x10 / 135x10
 
*Thoughts:*

Got such a back and forearm pump during deadlifts I could barely put the plates back. Had to take a good 10 minutes of stretching before moving on and resuming 60-90s rest periods.

Also, my stove vent is pathetic and I set off my buildings fire alarm searing scallops. My girl came running in panicking to see me continuing to cook in a flurry of smoke and blaring alarms. *Not a fuck was given, the gains must go on.*


----------



## plazmic (Aug 14, 2013)

*8/14/13:*

*Food:*

Meal 1: 5 Eggs, Whipped Chive Cream Cheese, Monster Energy
Meal 2: No Salt Tuna, Olive Oil Mayo, Monster Energy
Meal 3: Chicken Quesadilla, Strawberry & Banana Protein Shake
Meal 4: Oats, Blueberries, Honey
Peri-Workout: Karbolyn, ON Whey

_Totals:_
Calories: 2808
Protein: 273g
Carbs: 298g
Fat: 58g
Cholesterol: 1244mg
Sodium: 1716mg

*Training:*

Chest & Shoulders:


Slight Incline DB Bench Press: 55x6 / 105x6 / 110x6 / 100x6 / 100x6
Neutral Grip Incline DB Press: 75x7 / 65x8 / 50x8 / 40x8
A1. Pec Deck: 170x8 / 140x8 / 100x8
A2. Machine Chest Press: 130x15 / 115x15 / 85x15
Close Grip Bench: 185x6 / 135x9 / 115x9
B1. Machine Shoulder Press (Facing Seat): 100x8 / 100x8 / 110x8
B2. Seated Face Pull: 50x8 / 40x8 / 40x8
Lateral Raise Accumulation Sets: 25x10 - 30x5 - 35x2 / 20x10 - 25x5 - 30x4 / 10x10 - 15x5 - 20x5
*
Thoughts:*

Today was my first day under my coaches programming and nutrition. Quite a bit different than I'm used to... Minimal carbs in the AM will be a challenge for me -- anyone have food suggestions? I think I'm gonna buy ground beef and eggs / egg whites in bulk and try mixing with sriracha or something.

The training was highly specific in form and tempos: lots of time in eccentric, static holds and to a lesser degree longer concentric time. I felt BLASTED during the workout, yet I don't feel very fatigued now that its been a few hours. I think this is a pretty comprehensive range of motor recruitment... I'm liking it... as well as the overall split you'll see fall into place over the next few weeks.

I'll be eating 60F, 300C, 270P on training days and a little more fat, and less carbs on off days. I'm pretty happy with the programming this coach came up with for the first pass... I suspect big changes if I keep macros within 5 grams of targets and keep the training intensity up.

At first I questioned the peri-workout and macro timing, but I've decided I'll follow this coach's program to a T for at least another 12 weeks. If I'm not happy I'll hire Bostin Loyd or someone similar.

There's a side chest pose below many hours post-workout. I'm really not sure how to hit this pose properly... any suggestions?


----------



## plazmic (Aug 15, 2013)

*8/15/13:*

*Food:*

Meal 1: Wild Alaskan Sockeye Smoked Salmon, Lo-Carb Monster
Meal 2: Tuna Salad
Meal 3: Beef Barbacoa & Avocado Taco, Chicken Fajita Taco
Meal 4: Whole Grain Linguini Pescatore, Scicilian Chicken Soup
Peri-Workout & Snacks: Karbolyn, BCAA's, ON Whey, OJ

_Totals:_
?       Calories: 2713
?       Protein: 274g
?       Carbs: 225g
?       Fat: 70g
?       Cholesterol: 438mg
?       Sodium: 5603mg

*Training:*

Cardio: Windmill Bike Sprint Intervals @ Max Resistance for about 24 minutes of 0:20 sprint, 2:30 paced.

*Thoughts:*

Started cardio as part of my programming today... I used to avoid it, and dreaded starting but crushed it. I was shocked how manageable it was after the past few months of higher volume squats helping my endurance. No longer afraid of the cardio monster. All cardio will be non-fasted. Went in for an hour deep tissue massage after cardio, my back was obliterated by a tiny asian woman... my erectors were sore as shit deep in the muscle from my last deadlift session 2 days ago.

I'm 100 calories over my target despite hitting macros with an error of 3 grams of protein. I hate that my tracking app rounds grams causing the discrepancy... otherwise flawless day.


----------



## plazmic (Aug 16, 2013)

*8/16/13:*

*Food:*

Meal 1: Albacore Tuna, Olive Oil, Mustard, Lo-Carb Monster
Meal 2: Skippy Creamy Peanut Butter strait from the jar
Meal 3: Grapes, HoneyDew, Pineapple, 10 oz Chicken Breast & BBQ
Meal 4: Skim Milk, Crispex, Jasmati Rice, 18 oz Chicken Breast w/ Garlic Spices
Peri-Workout & Snacks: Karbolyn, BCAA's, ON Whey

_Totals:_

Calories: 2818
Protein: 268g
Carbs: 297g
Fat: 60g
Cholesterol: 368mg
Sodium: 2697mg
*

Training:*

Legs & Back:

High-Bar Pause Squats: Warmup / 315x8 / 275x8 / 245x8 / 225x8 / 205x8
A1. Hack Squat: 180x6 / 180x6 / 180x6
A2. Seated Leg Curl (5s motions and hold): 110x6 / 110x6 / 90x6
A3. GHR Slow Eccentric: 0x6 / 0x6 / 0x6
B1. Weighted Chinup: 45x6 / 25x6 / 0x6 / 0x6
B2. Underhand Hammer Lat Pull (2s squeeze): 160x12 / 120x12 / 80x12 / 60x12
Supported Row (2s squeeze): 45x12 / 35x12 / 25x12 / 20x12
Bent Over Rear Delt Fly: 15x12 / 12.5x12 / 10x12 / 7.5x12
*

Thoughts:*

Nailed macros today. Had a little trensomnia last night, woke up at 4am and was just restless for about 90 minutes before falling back asleep. Doesn't normally happen, so I'll eat some prami tonight as it usually keeps me out all night.

I really underestimated the intensity of the programming my coach has me on. I've always done ATG high bar squats, but that pause and focusing on constant tempos forced me to drop weight. Shit, by the time I was done with back I was only pulling 20 lbs on the supported row and it burned like there was a firefight between my rhomboids and lats. Starting to grasp the concept that smarter sets are better than more sets.


----------



## plazmic (Aug 17, 2013)

*8/17/13:*

*Food:*

Meal 1: 93/7 Ground Beef Patties & Ketchup
Meal 2: ON Whey
Meal 3: Subway Sweet Onion Teryaki Double Meat, Chocolate Chip Cookie
Meal 4: Old Fashioned Oats, Blueberries, Honey
Peri-Workout & Snacks: Karbolyn, BCAA's, ON Whey

_Totals:_

Calories: 2822
Protein: 270g
Carbs: 295g
Fat: 63g
Cholesterol: 408mg
Sodium: 5072mg


*Training:*

_Arms, Abs, Calves:_


A1. Overhead Rope Extension: 70x20 / 70x20 / 52.5x20 / 50x20
A2. Machine Dips: 180x10 / 180x10 / 140x10 / 190x10
A3. Machine Preacher: 70x10 / 70x10 / 70x10 / 70x10
A4. Seated DB Hammer Curl: 20?s x10 / 17.5?s x10 / 15?s x10 / 12.5?s x10
Behind the Head Cable Curl: 42.5x8 / 52.5x8 / 42.5x8 / 42.5x8
B1. Single Arm Rope Overhead Ext: 40x10 / 50x10 / 40x10 / 40x10
B2. Barbell Curl: 60x10 / 60x10 / 50x10 / 40x10
Rope Crunches (15s between sets): 52.5x10 / 62.5x10 / 52.5x10 / 52.5x10 / 52.5x10 / 52.5x10
Accumulating Standing Calf Raise (10s holds, 5s eccentric): (180x6-270x4-360x2)x3 sets


*Thoughts:*

Big superset drainage to endurance is killer. Arms felt like there were going to split wide open from that pump.

The calf raises seemed innocent enough, but 10s hold at the top and bottom put a new kind of fatigue in them... my whole legs were trembling at the end... yet I made it down the stairs no problem.


----------



## plazmic (Aug 19, 2013)

*8/18/13:*

*Food:*

Meal 1: Bison Steak, Eggs, Mushrooms, Cheest
Meal 2: Tuna, Red Peppers, Olive Oil, Cheddar heated on skillet
Meal 3: Crispex and Honey Nut Cheerios with Skim
Meal 4: Thin Crust Mushroom, Pepperoni, Sausage Pizza (California Pizza Kitchen)
Peri-Workout & Snacks: ON Whey

_Totals:_

Calories: 2695
Protein: 269g
Carbs: 205g
Fat: 86g
Cholesterol: 984mg
Sodium: 4121mg
 

*Training:*

OFF
​

*Thoughts:*

Today was a total rest day, though I was so antsy I had to force myself to not go lift. While I weighed my pizza dinner, the macros on myfitnesspal were off so I ended up taking in more fat than I intended to, but depleted carbs a little more to compensate... overall calories were in line with goal.


----------



## plazmic (Aug 19, 2013)

*8/19/13:*

*Food:*

Meal 1: Wild Alaskan Smoked Salmon, Whipped Cream Cheese, Lo-Carb Monster
Meal 2: 93/7 Lean Ground Beef, Sriracha Sauce
Meal 3: Chicken Quesadilla, Protein Shake
Meal 4: PB Chocolate Protein Cake, Fat-Free Cool Whip, Banana
Peri-Workout & Snacks: Karbolyn, BCAA?s, ON Whey

_Totals:_


Calories: 2866
Protein: 269g
Carbs: 295g
Fat: 63g
Cholesterol: 294mg
Sodium: 3181mg

*Training:*

Legs:


A1. Barbell Stiff Leg Deadlift: 225x8 / 275x8 / 275x8 / 225x8
A2. Seated Leg Curl: 145x10 / 145x10 / 130x10 / 110x10
Sumo Stance Leg Press: 450x8 / 450x8 / 450x8 / 450x8 / 405x8
Narrow High Stance Leg Press: 405x8 / 405x8 / 405x8 / 405x8
Reverse Facing Hack Squat Drops: 180x8 + 135x8 / 135x8 + 95x8 / 135x8 + 95x8
B1. Glute Bridge (20s eccentric): 225x2 / 225x2 / 225x2
B2. Walking Lunges: 36x16 / 36x16 / 36x16
Seated Calf Raise: 45x25 / 45x25 / 35x25 / 25x25​
*
Thoughts:*

All leg movements were of very specific tempos; the glute bridges were devastating to my ass even with 2 reps... at first I thought my coach made a mistake on my program. I probably should have done more weight with the lunges, but I hate getting so tired that my knees start banging hard floor. I think my gym bag needs painter's knee pads lol.

Yes, my "dinner" meal was just dessert (albeit a healthy one)... gotta hit dem macros. The recipe for it is here: :90 Second PROTEIN Whey Cake Recipe! (3g Fat/32g Protein)


----------



## plazmic (Aug 20, 2013)

*8/20/13:*

*Food:*

Meal 1: 6.5oz 93/7 Lean Ground Beef, 28g Fat Free Cheddar, 5g Sriracha
Meal 2: 4 Eggs, 28g fat free cheddar, Splash Skim Milk, 1 tbsp Skippy Peanut butter
Meal 3: 2 cups Crispex and 1.5 cup Honey Nut Cheerios with 2 cups Skim
Meal 4: Chicken Chili, Fat free cheddar
Peri-Workout & Snacks: Karbolyn, BCAA?s, ON Whey

_Totals:_

Calories: 2834
Protein: 268g
Carbs: 299g
Fat: 60g
Cholesterol: 1101mg
Sodium: 4613mg


*Training:*

Back:


45 Degree Lat Pulldown: 120x12 / 120x12 / 100x12 / 80x12
Banded Hyperextensions: Medium Bandx8 / mediumx8 / medium+45lb x 8 / 3 medium bands x 6
A1. Rope Pullover Bentover: 52.5x10 / 52.5x10 / 37.5x10 / 27.5x10
A2. Low Row Eccentric: 120x10 / 120x10 / 80x10 / 70x10
B1. Wide Neutral Grip Pulldown: 100x12 / 80x12 / 70x12
B2. Heavy Partial Pulldown: 120x12 / 100x12 / 100x12
B3. DB Shrug: 170x10 / 170x10 / 210x10
Hanging Leg Raise: 15 strait legs / 15 slight bend / 15 / 15 / 15
​

*Thoughts:*

Rhomboids and lats destroyed more than normal today. Felt good. The banded hypers get exponentially harder with more bands... Screw holding plates for these!


----------



## bigdippin (Aug 20, 2013)

Excellent progress.  Pics look good.  Can't wait to see your results at the end.


----------



## plazmic (Aug 21, 2013)

*8/21/13:*

*Food:*

Meal 1: Whole Eggs (2), Egg Whites (4), Chive Cream Cheese (1 tbsp), Splash Milk
Meal 2: ON Whey (60g), Peanut Butter (1 tbsp), Lo-Carb Monster
Meal 3: Chipotle Double Chicken, Brown Rice, Black Beans, Cheese, Salsa, Guacamole
Meal 4: Chicken Chili
Peri-Workout: Karbolyn, BCAA?s
Snacks: Crispex (2 cups), Skim Milk (1.5 cups)

_Totals:_

Calories: 2842
Protein: 269g
Carbs: 297g
Fat: 63g
Cholesterol: 876mg
Sodium: 5483mg
 

*Training:*

Chest, Shoulders, Triceps:


Slight Incline DB Bench Press (1-0-1-1):  100's x6 / 110's x6 / 110's x6 / 100's x6
Neutral Grip Incline DB Press (3-1-3-1): 50's x8 / 40's x8 / 40's x8 / 40's x8
A1. Pec Deck (2-1-1-2): 140x8 / 140x8 / 120x8
A2. Machine Chest Press (2-1-1-1): 115x15 / 100x15 / 85x15
Close Grip Bench (2-1-2-2): 135x10 / 135x9 / 115x10
B1. Machine Shoulder Press (Facing Seat, 3-1-3-1): 110x8 / 110x8 / 110x8
B2. Seated Face Pull (2-1-1-2): 42.5x8 / 52.5x8 / 62.5x8
Lateral Raise Accumulation Sets (2-1-2-2): 10x10-15x5-20x5 / 10x10-15x5-20x5 / 10x10-15x5-20x5

​
*Thoughts:*

Started AMA's Halotestin today @ 20mg 1 hour PWO. Will continue 20mg / day for the next 24 days. I planned on waiting another 3 weeks before starting, but that would coincide with my wedding vacation where I will drink lightly -- liver probably will prefer some break between halo and mild drinking. First experience with halo, so I'm excited to feel the strength gains. While I didn't feel like a berserker right off the bat, there was a marked change in my ability to perform perfect tempo throughout this entire workout. I'm also trying to ignore anything placebic and looking at my raw numbers -- I want to hit a 1500 raw total, and I'm currently at a 1325. Last week I was using less weight and still broke down towards the end of sets... today was perfect. In the past year of training, I have not once felt "soreness" in my delts, and it's already settling in -- those light weight accumulation laterals are fucking devastating with that tempo.


----------



## plazmic (Aug 23, 2013)

*8/22/13:*

*Food:*

Meal 1: Turkey Sausages, Egg Whites, Zero-Cal Monster
Meal 2: Tuna, Olive Oil, Cheddar Cheese
Meal 3: Chicken Quesadilla, Protein Shake
Meal 4: Protein Pumpkin Pancake
Snacks: Frosted Mini-Wheat?s, Skim Milk

_Totals:_

Calories: 2850
Protein: 273g
Carbs: 297g
Fat: 62g
Cholesterol: 365mg
Sodium: 3128mg
 

*Training:*

Legs & Back


High-Bar Pause Squats (2-1-1-1):  315x8 / 275x8 / 245x8 / 245x8 / 225x8
A1. Hack Squat (3-1-3-1): 230x6 / 230x6 / 230x6
A2. Seated Leg Curl (5-1-5-5): 115x6 / 100x6 / 115x6
A3. GHR Slow Eccentric (5-1-1-1): 0x6 / 0x6 / 0x6
B1. Weighted Chinup: 0x10 / 0x7 / 0x6 / 0x5
B2. Underhand Lat Pull (2-0-1-1): 140x8+100x4 / 100x12 / 80x12 / 60x12
Supported Row (2-1-1-2): 90x12 / 80x12 / 70x12 / 60x12
Bent Over Rear Delt Fly (1-0-1-1): 15x12 / 10x12 / 10x12 / 10x12

*
Thoughts:*

Today there was no denying the strength gains from the Halo. To start, I skipped my rest day because I felt good enough to get in the gym. Second, weights held higher even with solid form throughout all sets but especially the later sets -- big improvement over the previous week.

Diet has been pretty spot on since beginning with my coach. I've come up with new breakfast ideas to get used to the no-carb mornings. I'm losing weight pretty fucking fast despite only a small change in total calories. I think there may be something to this trend of insulin manipulation during the first few hours after waking. I'm down to 205.6 lbs from 211 lbs just 10 days ago, and its showing from serratus to legs. I'll try to get progress pics up later today.


----------



## plazmic (Aug 23, 2013)

*8/23/13:*

*Food:*

Meal 1: Eggs (3), Egg Whites (3), Fat Free Cheddar, Uncured Ham
Meal 2: 93/7 Lean Beef, Sriracha
Meal 3: Skim Milk, Frosted Mini-Wheats
Meal 4: Grilled BBQ Chicken Pizza, ON Whey, Skim Milk
Peri-Workout: Karbolyn, BCAA?s, ON Whey

_Totals:_

Calories: 2837
Protein: 270g
Carbs: 298g
Fat: 57g
Cholesterol: 975mg
Sodium: 5486mg
 

*Training:*

Arms, Abs, Calves:


A1. Overhead Rope Extension (1-1-1-1): 80x20 / 60x20 / 50x20 / 40x20
A2. Machine Dips (2-1-2-2): 230x10 / 190x10 / 170x10 / 150x10
A3. Machine Preacher (2-1-2-2): 80x10 / 70x10 / 55x10 / 55x10
A4. Seated DB Hammer Curl (2-1-4-1, 90s rest): 20's x10 / 15's x10 / 12.5's x10 / 10's x10
Behind the Head Cable Curl (1-1-2-2, 45s rest): 30x8 / 35x8 / 30x8 / 30x8
B1. Single Arm Rope Overhead Ext (1-2-1-1): 30x10 / 40x10 / 40x10 / 40x10
B2. Barbell Curl (1-2-1-1, 60s rest): 50x10 / 50x10 / 50x10 / 50x10
Rope Crunches (1-1-1-1, 15s rest): 62.5x10 / 62.5x10 / 62.5x10 / 62.5x10 / 62.5x10 / 62.5x10
Accumulating Donkey Calf Press (5-10-1-10, 60s rest): (130x6-170x4-190x2) / (90x6-130x4-150x2) / (90x6-110x4-130x2)
 
*Thoughts:*
            I'm pretty sure my coach is going to up my calories as I'm losing weight pretty fast. Lost 1/2 inch on hips, thighs, and waist in the past week... down to 205.6 lbs.


----------



## plazmic (Aug 24, 2013)

*8/24/13:*

*Food:*

Meal 1: Eggs (3), Egg Whites (3), Fat Free Cheese, Uncured Ham
Meal 2: Chicken Quesadilla, Protein Shake
Meal 3: Roast Turkey, Macaroni & Cheese, Corn Bread
Meal 4: Spicy Tuna Rolls
Snacks: Crispex, Skim Milk
_
Totals:_

Calories: 2714
Protein: 274g
Carbs: 225g
Fat: 71g
Cholesterol: 764mg
Sodium: 3917mg
*
Training:*

Cardio: 5 min warmup, 5x20s Spin Bike Resistance Sprints, 2:30 paced, 5 min cooldown.


*Thoughts:*

Donated blood today, BP was elevated on the tren until I started taking Lisinopril 5-6 weeks ago so hopefully the blood donation will help a little more.

I got some strange looks at the sushi restaurant when I busted out the food scale I was hiding in my girls purse. Bitches can judge all they want... a night out for a friend's birthday won't cost me my gains! Drinks were pushed on me at first, "cmon it's her birthday!". I had a little halo / tren temper (aka no fuse) which quickly ended that... lol.


----------



## plazmic (Aug 25, 2013)

*8/25/13:*

*Food:*

Meal 1: Shredded Chicken (3 oz), Egg Omelette (3 eggs), Cheddar Jack Cheese (.25 cup), Salsa
Meal 2: Chicken Quesadilla, Protein Shake
Meal 3: Skim Milk (16 oz), Crispex (1 cup), Cheerios (1.5 cup)
Meal 4: Protein Cheesecake, Protein Frosting, Cool Whip, Strawberries
Peri-Workout & Snacks: Karbolyn, BCAA?s, ON Whey

_Totals:_


Calories: 2866
Protein: 270g
Carbs: 305g
Fat: 62g
Cholesterol: 871mg
Sodium: 3606mg

*Training:*

Legs:


A1. Barbell Stiff Leg Deadlift (3-1-1-2): 225x8 / 225x8 / 225x8 / 225x8
A2. Seated Leg Curl (2-0-1-2): 130x10 / 130x10 / 120x10 / 110x10
Sumo Stance Leg Press (2-0-1-1): 450x8 / 450x8 / 450x8 / 450x8 / 450x8
Narrow High Stance Leg Press (2-0-1-1): 450x8 / 450x8 / 450x8 / 450x8
Reverse Facing V-Squat Drops (2-1-1-1): 180x8 + 135x8 / 180x8 + 135x8 / 180x8 + 135x8
B1. Glute Bridge (20-0-1-1): 225x2 / 225x2 / 225x2
B2. Walking Lunges: 36x16 / 36x16 / 36x16
Seated Calf Raise (1-0-1-1): 50x25 / 40x25 / 30x25 / 20x25​
*
Thoughts:*

Leg day was again agonizing. I dropped the weight very slightly on the first superset versus last week to hit tempo timings perfectly. Then was able to maintain +45 lbs. across the final 6 sets of leg presses, as well as able to keep timing on v-squats without dropping weight after the first set.

I can't believe how great the cheesecake I made tasted... given it's macros it blew my mind.


----------



## plazmic (Aug 26, 2013)

*8/26/13:*

*Food:*

Meal 1: Eggs, Egg Whites, Spinach, Chive Cream Cheese
Meal 2: Chicken Quesadilla
Meal 3: Skim Milk, Frosted Mini-Wheats
Meal 4: Sriracha Chicken Stir Fry
Peri-Workout & Snacks: None

_Totals:_

Calories: 2852
Protein: 272g
Carbs: 304g
Fat: 62g
Cholesterol: 806mg
Sodium: 3479mg
 

*Training:*

Back:


45 Degree Lat Pulldown (2-1-1-1): 120x12 / 140x12 / 150x12 / 155x12
Banded Hyperextensions (2-1-1-1): 3x4"bands x6 / 2x4" x6 / 2x4" x8 / 3x4" x6
A1. Rope Pullover Bentover (3-1-1-3): 40x10 / 40x10 / 30x10 / 25x10
A2. Low Row Eccentric (5-1-1-2): 120x10 / 100x10 / 80x10 / 60x10
B1. Wide Neutral Grip Pulldown (1-2-1-0): 70x12 / 70x12 / 70x12
B2. Heavy Partial Pulldown (1-2-1-2): 120x12 / 110x12 / 100x12
B3. DB Shrug (1-0-1-2): 210x10 / 210x10 / 210x10
Hanging Leg Raise (1-1-1-1): 15 strait legs / 15 slight bend / 15 / 15 / 15​

*Thoughts:*

Decent day in the gym. Felt a little weak in power, but was able to get great intention on contractions and tempo.


----------



## plazmic (Aug 28, 2013)

*8/27/13:*

*Food:*

Meal 1: Wild Alaskan Salmon, Whipped Cream Cheese
Meal 2: 93/7 Lean Ground Beef & Ketchup
Meal 3: Chicken Quesadilla, Protein Shake
Meal 4: Raisin Bran, Skim Milk
Peri-Workout & Snacks: Protein Cheesecake, Fat Free Cool Whip, Straberries, ON Whey, 2% Milk

_Totals:_

Calories: 2821
Protein: 268g
Carbs: 303g
Fat: 60g
Cholesterol: 420mg
Sodium: 3501mg
 

*Training:*

Chest, Shoulders, Triceps:


Slight Incline DB Bench Press (1-0-1-1):  110's x6 / 100's x6 / 100's x6 / 100's x6 / 90's x6
Neutral Grip Incline DB Press (3-1-3-1): 40's x10 / 40's x10 / 40's x10 / 30's x10
A1. Pec Deck (2-1-1-2): 140x8 / 140x8 / 120x8 / 100x8
A2. Machine Chest Press (2-1-1-1): 115x15 / 100x15 / 85x15 / 70x15
B1. Machine Shoulder Press (Facing Seat, 3-1-3-1): 100x10 / 100x10 / 90x10 / 80x10
B2. Seated Face Pull (2-1-1-2): 57.5x10 / 57.5x10 / 42.5x10 / 42.5x10
Close Grip Bench (2-1-2-2): 135x10 / 115x10 / 95x10 / 95x10
Lateral Raise Accumulation Sets (2-1-2-2): 10x10-15x5-20x5 / 10x10-15x5-20x5 / 10x10-15x5-20x5 / 10x10-15x5-20x5

*
Thoughts:*

I?m very happy with this progressive overload. This was the 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] week on this programming and I was able to hold very similar weights to prior weeks on top of adding more volume in sets and reps across the board.

Although I will say I am still not used to how humbling lateral raises are when you pause for 2 seconds at the top... I feel like I?m fighting for my life to raise toothpicks into the air.


----------



## plazmic (Aug 29, 2013)

*8/28/13:*

*Food:*

Meal 1: 93/7 Lean Ground Beef, Fat Free Cheddar, Ketchup
Meal 2: Albacore Tuna, Cheddar Cheese
Meal 3: 2% Milk, Frosted Mini-Wheats
Meal 4: Chipotle Bowl (2x Chicken, Brown Rice, Black Beans, Salsa, Cheese, Guacamole)
Peri-Workout & Snacks: ON Whey, Crispex, Cheerios, Skim Milk

_Totals:_

Calories: 2758
Protein: 272g
Carbs: 273g
Fat: 71g
Cholesterol: 538mg
Sodium: 4072mg
 
*Training:*

Cardio: Spin Bike Sprints: 5 min warmup, 20s Sprint - 2:30 paced x 5, 5 min cooldown


*Thoughts:*

I was annoyed at FDA labels sometimes counting fiber as calories, and sometimes not without distinguishing solubility. While my carb count looks high, I had something to the tune of 50g of fiber. So, I'm not feeling guilty about overeating on an off day.


----------



## plazmic (Aug 29, 2013)

*8/29/13:*

*Food:*

Meal 1: Eggs, Egg Whites, Center Cut Bacon, FF Cheddar, Salsa
Meal 2: Chicken Quesadilla
Meal 3: Skim Milk, Raisin Bran
Meal 4: White Rice, Slow Cooked Italian Chicken Breast & Mushrooms
Peri-Workout & Snacks: Karbolyn, BCAAs

_Totals:_

Calories: 2822
Protein: 271g
Carbs: 302g
Fat: 55g
Cholesterol: 665mg
Sodium: 4319mg


*Training:*

Legs & Back:

High-Bar Pause Squats (2-1-1-1):  315x10 / 245x10 / 225x10 / 185x10 / 185x10
A1. Hack Squat (3-1-3-1): 180x8 / 180x8 / 180x8 / 180x8
A2. Seated Leg Curl (5-1-5-5): 115x6 / 115x6 / 100x6 / 85x6
A3. GHR Slow Eccentric (5-1-1-1): 0x6 / 0x6 / 0x6 / 0x6
B1. Weighted Chinup: 25x8 / 0x8 / 0x6 / 0x6
B2. Underhand Lat Pull (2-0-1-1): 80x15 / 60x15 / 50x15 / 50x15
Supported Row (2-1-1-2): 70x12 / 70x12 / 55x12 / 55x12
Bent Over Rear Delt Fly (1-0-1-1): 12.5x12 / 12.5x12 / 10x12 / 10x12 / 10x12
*

Thoughts:*

Progressive overloaded into more reps and sets. Weights used on par with the first week of this programming. Progress has been had!


----------



## plazmic (Aug 30, 2013)

Friday progress shots below. Maybe its in my head, but I see a pretty big difference in my lat width versus starting a program heavy on chins and pulldowns...

I'm not done eating or planning food for today, so I'll post up the days details later.


----------



## plazmic (Aug 31, 2013)

*8/30/13:*

*Food:*

Meal 1: Ham, Egg, Cheddar on Plain Bagel
Meal 2: Chocolate Whey, Peanut Butter
Meal 3: Rotisserie Chicken, Cornbread, Mac & Cheese, Baked Beans
Meal 4: Slow Cooked Italian Chicken Breast & Mushrooms
Peri-Workout: Karbolyn, BCAAs, Monster Zero
Snacks: Chocolate Cake, Cheerios, Crispex, Skim Milk

_Totals:_

Calories: 2805
Protein: 261g
Carbs: 304g
Fat: 58g
Cholesterol: 890mg
Sodium: 6562mg
 

*Training:*

Arms, Abs, Calves:

A1. Overhead Rope Extension (1-1-1-1): 42.5x20 / 42.5x20 / 42.5x20 / 35x20
A2. Machine Dips (2-1-2-2): 180x8 / 230x8 / 230x8 / 230x8
A3. Machine Preacher (2-1-2-2): 90x8 / 90x8 / 90x8 / 90x8
A4. Seated DB Hammer Curl (2-1-4-1, 90s rest): 20's x8 / 20's x8 / 20's x8 / 20's x8
Behind the Head Cable Curl (1-1-2-2, 45s rest): 40x8 / 40x8 / 40x8 / 40x8
B1. Single Arm Rope Overhead Ext (1-2-1-1): 30x8 / 30x8 / 25x8 / 20x8
B2. Barbell Curl (1-2-1-1, 60s rest): 60x8 / 60x8 / 60x8 / 60x8
Rope Crunches (1-1-1-1, 15s rest): 62.5x15 / 62.5x15 / 52.5x15 / 52.5x15 / 42.5x15 / 42.5x15
Accumulating Standing Smith Calf Raise (5-10-1-10, 60s rest): (180x6-270x4-270x2) / (180x6-225x4-270x2) / (135x6-180x4-225x2)
 
*Thoughts:*

 I used a different cable machine for my tricep rope work which felt hugely more difficult than normal per pound (was at a different gym than normal). That said, biceps felt stronger than usual today.

I had to run an early morning errand before I could make breakfast so my first meal included about 30g of carbs. This was a huge mistake. I was ravenously hungry all day long now that I?m used to no insulin mornings.


----------



## plazmic (Aug 31, 2013)

*8/31/13:*

*Food:*

Meal 1: Eggs, Egg Whites, Center Cut Bacon, FF Cheddar, Salsa
Meal 2: Grilled Chicken Buffalo Sandwich, Fries, Chocolate Milkshake
Meal 3: ON Whey
Meal 4: Rotisserie Chicken Breast, BBQ Sauce
Peri-Workout: None
Snacks: None

_Totals:_

Calories: 2632
Protein: 266g
Carbs: 229g
Fat: 72g
Cholesterol: 890mg
Sodium: 4556mg
 

*Training:*
Total Rest Day

*Thoughts:*

After losing 10 lbs in 20 days, weight has held steady for 5 despite consistent macros. My coach has me dropping macros very slightly on all days and adding 700 kcals of steady state cardio per week. Planning to come in around 198 lbs @ 6% in 9 more weeks. That will give us a good idea of the best I can hope to accomplish in light heavyweight. Being exactly 72 inches tall in bare feet, we're going to have to get creative to have any shot at heavyweight after an extended off-season.


----------



## plazmic (Sep 5, 2013)

*9/1/13:*

*Food:*

Meal 1: The most delicious cinnamon roll pancakes ever made
Meal 2: Chicken Quesadilla, Protein Shake
Meal 3: Bacon Tuna Melt
Meal 4: ON Whey, Skim Milk, bite of chocolate cake
Peri-Workout: None
Snacks: None

_Totals:_
?      Calories: 2711
?      Protein: 268g
?      Carbs: 282g
?      Fat: 54g
?      Cholesterol: 409mg
?      Sodium: 2746mg


*Training:*


Legs:
?      A1. Cable Stiff Leg Deadlift (3-1-1-2): 200x8 / 200x8 / 200x8 / 200x8
?      A2. Seated Leg Curl (2-0-1-2): 145x10 / 160x10 / 175x10 / 160x10
?      Sumo Stance Leg Press (2-0-1-1): 450x8 / 450x8 / 450x8 / 450x8 / 450x8
?      Narrow High Stance Leg Press (2-0-1-1): 450x8 / 450x8 / 450x8 / 450x8 / 450x8
?      Reverse Facing V-Squat Drops (2-1-1-1): 180x8 + 135x8 / 180x8 + 135x8 / 180x8 + 135x8
?      B1. Glute Bridge (20-0-1-1): 225x2 / 225x2 / 225x2 / 225x2
?      B2. Walking Lunges: 36x16 / 36x16 / 36x16 / 36x16
?      Seated Calf Raise (1-0-1-1): 45x25 / 45x25 / 35x25 / 25x25

*9/2/13:*

*Food:*

Meal 1: Smoked Salmon, Whipped Cream Cheese
Meal 2: Chicken Quesadilla, Protein Shake
Meal 3: Roast Beef Sandwich on Wheat
Meal 4: Slow cooked Italian chicken
Peri-Workout: None
Snacks: Crispex, Cheerios, Skim, ON Whey, Chocolate Cake, Ice Cream

_Totals:_
?      Calories: 3252
?      Protein: 272g
?      Carbs: 327g
?      Fat: 90g
?      Cholesterol: 425mg
?      Sodium: 4808mg


*Training:*


Back:
?      45 Degree Lat Pulldown (2-1-1-1): 120x12 / 130x12 / 130x12 / 100x12
?      Banded Hyperextensions (2-1-1-1): 3x3? bands x6 / 3x3? x6 / 3x3? x8 / 3x3? x6
?      A1. Rope Pullover Bentover (3-1-1-3): 42.5x12 / 42.5x12 / 32.5x12 / 27.5x12
?      A2. Low Row Eccentric (5-1-1-2): 120x10 / 100x10 / 80x10 / 70x10
?      B1. Wide Neutral Grip Pulldown (1-2-1-0): 100x10 / 100x10 / 100x10 / 100x10
?      B2. Heavy Partial Pulldown (1-2-1-2): 130x10 / 130x10 / 130x10 / 130x10
?      B3. DB Shrug (1-0-1-2): 220x12 / 220x12 / 220x12
?      Hanging Leg Raise (1-1-1-1): 15 / 15 / 15 / 15 / 15​




*9/3/13:*

*Food:*

Meal 1: Ground Beef, Ketchup
Meal 2: Subway Chicken Teryaki Footlong (2x Chicken), Chocolate Chip Cookie
Meal 3: Turkey Breast, Cheerios, Crispex, Skim Milk
Meal 4: Protein Pumpkin Pancake, Maple Syrup
Peri-Workout: None
Snacks: ON Whey

_Totals:_
?      Calories: 2945
?      Protein: 274g
?      Carbs: 306g
?      Fat: 65g
?      Cholesterol: 655mg
?      Sodium: 6354mg


*Training:*


Chest, Shoulders, Triceps:
?      Slight Incline DB Bench Press (1-0-1-1):  110?s x6 / 110?s x5 / 100?s x6 / 100?s x5 / 90?s x5
?      Neutral Grip Incline DB Press (3-1-3-1): 40?s x10 / 40?s x10 / 35?s x10 / 30?s x10
?      A1. Pec Deck (2-1-1-2): 140x8 / 140x8 / 120x8 / 100x8
?      A2. Machine Chest Press (2-1-1-1): 115x15 / 115x15 / 85x15 / 70x15
?      Close Grip Bench (2-1-2-2): 135x10 / 95x10 / 95x10 / 95x10
?      B1. Machine Shoulder Press (Facing Seat, 3-1-3-1): 100x10 / 100x10 / 90x10 / 90x10
?      B2. Seated Face Pull (2-1-1-2): 52.5x10 / 52.5x10 / 52.5x10 / 52.5x10
?      Lateral Raise Accumulation Sets (2-1-2-2): 12.5x10-17.5x5-20x5 / 12.5x10-17.5x5-20x5  / 12.5x10-17.5x5-20x5  / 12.5x10-17.5x5-20x5






*9/4/13:*

*Food:*

Meal 1: Eggs, Egg Whites, Diced Ham, Fat Free Cheddar, Iced Pumpkin Coffee
Meal 2: BBQ Shredded Beef
Meal 3: Chicken Taco, Beef Taco
Meal 4: Turkey Meatloaf
Peri-Workout: None
Snacks: Apple Cinnamon Cheerios, Skim Milk

_Totals:_
?      Calories: 2945
?      Protein: 274g
?      Carbs: 306g
?      Fat: 65g
?      Cholesterol: 655mg
?      Sodium: 6354mg


*Training:*


Legs & Back
?      High-Bar Pause Squats (2-1-1-1):  315x10 / 225x10 / 225x10 / 205x10 / 185x10
?      A1. Hack Squat (3-1-3-1): 180x8 / 180x8 / 180x8 / 180x8
?      A2. Seated Leg Curl (5-1-5-5): 110x6 / 110x6 / 110x6 / 90x6
?      A3. GHR Slow Eccentric (5-1-1-1): 0x6 / 10x6 / 10x6 / 0x6
?      B1. Weighted Chinup: 0x10 / 0x10 / 0x8 / 0x6
?      B2. Underhand Lat Pull (2-0-1-1): 100x15 / 100x15 / 80x15 / 60x15
?      Supported Row (2-1-1-2): 100x12 / 85x12 / 75x12 / 65x12
?      Bent Over Rear Delt Fly (1-0-1-1): 12.5x12 / 12.5x12 / 12.5x12 / 12.5x12 / 12.5x12


----------



## Mikebeasley69 (Jan 21, 2014)

really nice log , good job


----------



## satisfaction1822 (May 12, 2014)

good log lots of new ideas to add to my back days.


----------

